# Where Can You Buy A New GTO Judge



## 06_GTO (Mar 6, 2006)

do u have to order it or wut


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

06_GTO said:


> do u have to order it or wut


wut r u talkn bout? there r no judges nemore.

but u cn buy stkrz 2 put on ur car


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

Tom said:


> wut r u talkn bout? there r no judges nemore.
> 
> but u cn buy stkrz 2 put on ur car


:lol:


----------



## 06_GTO (Mar 6, 2006)

o ok i have just seen alot on it and i wasnt sure if pontiac has or is thinking about puting it up for production


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

a few dealers put judge decals on their 04s and tried pawning them off as new judges. there are rumors of mega hp gtos in the near future. but then again there are rumors of the gto being killed again after 06... and coming back in 08..... and not coming back..... etc.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I gots da neww judge yo, I seell ya fo da $45,000! Goood deal or wut?


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I already called the dealer I bought my GTO from and told them to put me at the top of the list in case a Judge does come out,they said that they doubted one was going to happen but that I would be contacted in the event that one was released


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

Yo, I've seen a Pimped out Judge! It was a silver Grand Prix on 20inch spinning rims:willy: and it had a Large Shinny Decal on both Fenders hommie that said "JUDGE" Those things are mad fast , I barely left him behind by a whole block when he tried to race me yo:cool it could've been two but the light turned red. If I had that type of money Forget a Viper or a C6 ZO6 the Judge Grand Prix is the ONLY WAY TO GO!arty:


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Noraku_6.0L said:


> Yo, I've seen a Pimped out Judge! It was a silver Grand Prix on 20inch spinning rims:willy: and it had a Large Shinny Decal on both Fenders hommie that said "JUDGE" Those things are mad fast , I barely left him behind by a whole block when he tried to race me yo:cool it could've been two but the light turned red. If I had that type of money Forget a Viper or a C6 ZO6 the Judge Grand Prix is the ONLY WAY TO GO!arty:


:lol: :lol::rofl: :rofl: :willy:


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Here's your judge...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> Here's your judge...



HEYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you kan't uset a pikure of Judy wit aut hers permissions...... dat be again da law.

--JUDGE--


----------

